# Google Music



## Vagrant_1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I am currently having issues with getting the app to work. It won't stream. I have tried uninstalling, wiping data, reinstalling etc. I have tried to get it to work on 3+ different ROMs. It tells me unable to stream the requested. I believe it's not recognizing my Internet connection but after wiping data it always pulls up what I uploaded. I have tried wifi only and it tells me I need to have wifi connection grr but everything else works and I know I have solid connection. I have been using the ICS version for awhile with no issues, I even tried the one in market, no luck. Any suggestions and help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## deadman009 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, ran into this situation as well. Did all that you stated above as well with no luck. I can't even sync with Google music to see my music. Let alone listen to it. Hopefully a developer looks at it for a quick moment and recommends something.


----------



## Vagrant_1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Well after a few days I figured it out. Everytime I changed roms it would list my phone as a new device so it filled up my 8 device limit. Access the music beta from pc, then settings. If anyone else has this issue.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

The Amazon free app of the day app will do the same thing.


----------



## Vagrant_1 (Aug 17, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> The Amazon free app of the day app will do the same thing.


Really? Never knew that thnx for heads up

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## deadman009 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sweet man. Thanks!


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

google music streaming doesn't work well with some ad blockers, may get kittens of fc's.

ad free is currently working fine for me...

(___((_________# ~~~


----------



## Murdockit (Nov 8, 2011)

Vagrant_1 said:


> Well after a few days I figured it out. Everytime I changed roms it would list my phone as a new device so it filled up my 8 device limit. Access the music beta from pc, then settings. If anyone else has this issue.


I came here to say that. It took me almost a week to figure it out. I was to the point of deleting my google music, even.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vagrant_1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Murdockit said:


> I came here to say that. It took me almost a week to figure it out. I was to the point of deleting my google music, even.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Lol yeah I almost did that myself. It was driving me crazy

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------

